
Police in Utah have killed more people than gang members, drug dealers - flippyhead
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/police-in-utah-have-killed-more-people-than-gang-members-drug-dealers-or-child-abuse-since-2010-9879613.html
======
jtokoph
Do all states have a death penalty? Just one without the burden of proof and
determined by police instead of a jury of peers.

